# WNBA ESPN/ABC VCR Alert!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wednesday - Rookie Specials, Friday Classic airs last year's finals game.

ABC SPORTS AND ESPN2 LAUNCH 2004 WNBA SCHEDULE 
TAURASI HOMECOMING; NEW FACES IN STUDIO; WNBA ROOKIES SPECIAL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the heels of the most watched (537,477 households) WNBA Draft ever and the highest rated NCAA Women’s Championship, ABC Sports and ESPN2 announce the start of their 2004 WNBA telecast season. ABC Sports’ coverage will tip off May 22 at 4 p.m. ET when rookie sensation Diana Taurasi makes her pro basketball debut with the Phoenix Mercury at the Connecticut Sun. Current UConn coach, Geno Auriemma who will serve as a studio analyst this season for ESPN, will make a special appearance as a game analyst on this broadcast. On June 3 at 10:30 p.m., Taurasi will meet up with her former college teammate, Sue Bird, and the Seattle Storm, on the West Coast to begin ESPN2’s schedule. 

In all, ESPN2 will televise 14 regular-season games and up to 10 playoff games including every game of the WNBA Finals October 8, 10 and 12 (if necessary). ABC Sports will offer seven regular-season games and one first-round playoff game. Games generally will be aired on Thursday nights and Saturdays on ESPN2, and Saturday afternoons on ABC during the regular-season.

"The start of the 2004 WNBA season reinforces our commitment to women’s basketball and women’s sports programming on a global level," said George Bodenheimer, president ESPN Inc. and ABC Sports. "The unprecedented ratings of this year’s NCAA women’s tournament proved there’s an avid audience for elite women’s competition. The WNBA provides that at the sport’s highest level."

Some highlights of this season’s schedule will include:

A 2003 WNBA Finals rematch with the Los Angeles Sparks vs. Bill 
Laimbeer's Detroit Shock on ABC, Saturday, May 29 at 4 p.m. The 2003 championship ring ceremony will also be aired.

Veteran Lisa Leslie and the Los Angeles Sparks at familiar foe and perennial contender Houston Comets on ABC Saturday, June 5 at 4 p.m. 
Rookie Alana Beard and veteran Chamique Holdsclaw team up at home against Tamika Catchings and the Indiana Fever Thursday, July 1 at 8 p.m. on ESPN2. 
Mid-Season Sendoff

The WNBA’s eighth season will be extended to accommodate WNBA players participating in the Summer Games. ESPN will telecast the send-off event, WNBA vs. USA Basketball: The Game at Radio City on August 5 at 7 p.m., giving fans a final look at WNBA superstars and Olympians before they play their way for the gold. Following the Summer Games, ESPN2’s WNBA coverage will resume on Thursday, Sept. 9 with Detroit at Los Angeles. ABC Sports will air its final regular-season game Sunday, Sept. 12 with Sacramento at Los Angeles.

Studio and Games to Have All-Star Lineups

In addition to Auriemma joining the lineup, viewers will see a variety of new faces both in the studio and at the game. Newcomer Greg Anthony will join analysts Ann Meyers and Doris Burke, while Terry Gannon, ABC’s veteran commentator, and Mark Jones and David Pasch will handle play-by-play duties. The half-hour pre-game show WNBA Shootaround will debut on opening night and will be aired during the regular season and playoffs. Pam Ward and Cara Capuano will trade hosting duties with a rotating cast of studio analysts that will include Auriemma, Nancy Lieberman and Rebecca Lobo. On the sidelines, Burke, Heather Cox and Lobo will provide live, in-game updates and stories.

Meet the Rookies Documentary

A three-part documentary-style series The Rookie Class set to air May 19 at 4:30 p.m. on ESPN2, will help viewers get to know several members of this year’s WNBA freshman class including Taurasi and Beard by chronicling their transition from college to the pros. The three consecutive half-hour shows will provide footage of the athletes as they navigate this year’s NCAA tournament, the WNBA Draft and WNBA training camp. 

ESPN Classic’s Look Back to Get Viewers Ready

On Friday, May 21, ESPN Classic will air the pivotal Game Three of the 2003 WNBA Finals at 5 p.m. In what was ESPN2’s highest rated WNBA game ever (0.8 for 886,000 households), Detroit stunned defending champion Los Angeles in a worst-to-first Cinderella story.

WNBA on ABC Sports and ESPN

The 2004 season is the second of a six-year agreement between the WNBA, ABC Sports and ESPN. ABC will also televise one first-round playoff game on Sunday, Sept. 26. In addition, all ESPN2 games will be telecast on ESPN International in the territories of Latin America, Africa, the Middle East, New Zealand and Australia.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

According to the WNBA.com's National TV SChedule, ESPN2 is only airing 13 regular season games.


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

I will be watching most of the games on national television.


----------

